# Superyacht Dwarfs Small Dutch Town



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Check out this aerial drone video of a brand new 83.5-meter (nearly 274 feet!) superyacht in the canal’s of the small town of Alphen aan den Rijn, in the Netherlands.The yacht, named Savannah, was transported Thursday from Feadship’s Royal De Vries Aalsmeer shipyard to Rotterdam. The superyacht is the first to feature a hybrid diesel-electric propulsion system, making it one of the most environmentally-friendly superyachts in the world.According to a Feadship statement announcing Savannah’s launch in January:
Savannah has a dynamic hull shape with a very fine entry, uses one efficient medium-speedWärtsilä main engine instead of two higher-rev diesel motors, a single central propeller shaft installation on the centreline and three gensets.Redundancy is ensured by fitting a large contra-rotating and azimuthing sternthruster just aft of the main propeller. The design of the aft ship allows for a propeller that is forty per cent larger than the norm. Combined with the power supplied by the thruster, the load on the propeller is only half that of a conventional twin screw yacht. This again results in a higher efficiency and fewer vibrations. In addition, the large sternthruster also ensures excellent maneuverability in marinas.“It is not the individual technologies used on Savannah that are new in the yachting world – it is the way they have been combined,” said the owner’s project manager, Ted Mc***ber. “Feadship has leveraged on all the options available in the marine industry today to bring this hugely innovative system to completion.“The possibility to choose between diesel, diesel-electric or fully electric is truly exceptional. Moreover, Savannah is the first yacht in the world to be running with an azipull and a variable pitch propeller. Only Feadship engineering and the rich experience of this yard could have successfully concluded a project of such scope and vision,” Mc***ber added.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Ah!,
"The have nots and the have Yachts!!

Yours aye,
slick


----------



## Alistair94 (Jan 16, 2006)

Link here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZhk9P3yS4M


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower sm.yesterday.22:27.re:superyacht dwarfs small duch town.it is an amazing looking vessel.the arial view is great by alistair94.sm,#3.thank you for posting,regards ben27


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

That's one ugly SOB.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Has the looks of an underfed snail.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#6

How very polite!


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Fancy getting a rope caught up in this lot?

http://www.feadship.nl/en/services/...rview/item/savannah/slide/savannah-exterior-7


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

It seems strange that the Feadship Organisation, having built so many good looking, elegant motor yachts in the past, can now turn out vessels that are just plug ugly. Still, the new owner is probably very proud of it. Until something bigger moors alongside, that is.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Barrie Youde said:


> #6
> 
> How very polite!


Barrie, I think you read-in precisely the level of impoliteness intended! David V


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#10 

Quite so, David!

I'm no more immune from the sin of envy than anybody else might be. But I would not envy anybody who might own a thing like that.

V best,

BY


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

No Barrie, me neither. Rather like art. If I wouldn't have it on the wall I'd sooner have the money.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#12

Amen to that!


----------

